# Vertex clickers: cocobolo burl, snakewood, African blackwood burl



## duncsuss (Jul 27, 2015)

After posting pix of the fountain pen using Cliff's cocobolo burl, I got a request to make a Vertex click pen from it. Since there's no point ordering one of a kit (particularly the way I usually screw up the first pen I make using a new set of components) I got a few, and here they are all dressed up.

One in @woodintyuuu Cliff's cocobolo burl; one in a piece of snakewood (that also came from Cliff, no surprise there); and one in a piece of African blackwood burl (though this isn't a particularly burly section) from @Steve Smith .

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 27, 2015)

all gorgeous pens, my favorite being the cocobolo burl

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Very nicely done sir...Is the snake wood going to be sold off or are you keeping it? 
also...what did you finish it with? ca?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nicely done sir...Is the snake wood going to be sold off or are you keeping it?
> also...what did you finish it with? ca?



Yes, all got CA finish. I've just started using 'craft foam' to apply it instead of paper towels -- it's interesting, a slightly different technique needed (mostly to avoid helical ridges down the barrel) but there are a couple of things I like about it: (1) there's very little glue left on the foam (meaning most of gets onto the pen barrel, not into the trash), and (2) because the glue doesn't soak into the foam, there's far less chance of gluing the applicator to your fingers.

I was planning on selling the snakewood pen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 27, 2015)

Handsome ! I too like the looks of that Coco

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 27, 2015)

From here, a great looking group of well turned and finished writing instruments.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 27, 2015)

Great work on those Duncan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I've just started using 'craft foam' to apply it instead of paper towels



is it reusable? i have some christmas shapes made out of it...I might have to give it a go....


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> is it reusable? i have some christmas shapes made out of it...I might have to give it a go....


I cut it into pieces about 1/2" by 2". Put a splodge (technical term) of CA along the front edge, then bring it to the blank as it turns on a low speed, and sweep across the length. Then gently touch the leading edge to the blank and step (not swipe) along the barrel, smoothing the ripples. I didn't reuse that part of the foam, I flipped it over to use the other face, then when both sides were used I snipped off about 1/4" to give me a new clean section of foam to use.

I don't know if I could have reused that section -- I count it in the same category as sandpaper (use it as if somebody else is paying for it), at this stage of the process I've got way more time invested in the blank than a scrap of foam costs me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

right on...thank you for the reply. 



duncsuss said:


> (use it as if somebody else is paying for it)



I do, do that...My wife buys the paper towels and I pilfer them from her....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 27, 2015)

Very cool...and I've heard about the craft foam, may have to try that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ok...I pilfered from the wife again. She had one of those cheapie picture frames made out of the foam. Heh heh heh...I cut it into little strips. 
OMG....this stuff is awesome! 
Thanks Duncan for the tip. +100 points for you....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 27, 2015)

I can't say I've ever seen a picture frame made of foam, but that's not the point -- glad you found it works well ... 

For the longest time, I resisted trying it because I didn't understand what people meant by "craft foam". I'd been imagining they were talking about foam-core board (often used as panels for mounting posters, etc.) I only started this because one of my friends had bought some and gave me a half-sheet to try it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 27, 2015)

Duncan I use craft foam as well it's great also because you don't get the smoke from the paper towel either. I usually put in multiple coats of ca with the same piece then snip it off like you do. 

Very nice pens, I'm a fan of that coco

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

